
A Novel Way to Think About Literary Categories - apollinaire
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2020/05/25/a-novel-way-to-think-about-literary-categories/
======
ver_ture
I would enjoy this different type of classifying genre, and smaller libraries
or passionate stores could use both, scifi-identity, or adventure-isolation,
mystery-family.

An interesting appliation would be Orson Scott Card's Ender series, which take
a turn! Ender's Game? Perhaps scifi-responsibility, as that is the main issue
Ender grapples with and has to decide. Speaker for the Dead? Scifi-empathy,
and Andrew resolves inter-species traditions, and language, I think.

Children of the Mind might be about belonging, but the point is that this
harder-to-create classification benefits readers 100x more. I might be
contending with responsibility or empathy, and easily pick a book that will
move me.

